# Gobsmacked



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

to say i was amazed is an understatement today!! while on site in wellington square installing the gate motors i observed a woman driver attempting to park her car in the tightest of spaces imaginable...........especially for a woman.

so she proceeded to hit the bumpers of the car infront and behind her until she had her car in enough. i clapped as she got out and said well done jackpot in hitting both cars, she replied got in though didn't i lmfao.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Was she a large lady?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I nearly took a photo today of a guy who had his VW Golf parked on a sloping drive, jacked up with a side jack, frontwheel off, no chocks on the rear wheels, no axle stands and working away merrily on his brakes


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Queueing up for the Darwin Awards. Did he live?



Gazzer said:


> so she proceeded to hit the bumpers of the car infront and behind her until she had her car in enough. i clapped as she got out and said well done jackpot in hitting both cars, she replied got in though didn't i lmfao.


No respect for other people's property :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Was she a large lady?


no john, whippity in build i would say.......why do you ask if she was FAT....stop being so polite lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Queueing up for the Darwin Awards. Did he live?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was being sarcastic to her scoob not praising her bud lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Was she a large lady?
> ...


 :lol: I was dressed in velvet dressing gown with cravatte, smoking a cigarillo in an elegant holder and raising one eyebrow when saying that - well in my mind :wink: - It's just that often fat people psychologically try to prove they are thin by getting small cars and squeezing into small parking spaces. Reminds me of a barage baloon that bent my door mirror up with her door trying to squeeze into her car parked next to me! Not pleased :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I didn't think you were that fat John


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I saw a very attractive young lady in the most amazing heels couldn't walk in them got in her car and drove HOW?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> I saw a very attractive young lady in the most amazing heels couldn't walk in them got in her car and drove HOW?


Who cares?! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

robokn said:


> I saw a very attractive young lady in the most amazing heels couldn't walk in them got in her car and drove HOW?


Not that you were looking being a married man and all that Rob :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a very attractive young lady in the most amazing heels couldn't walk in them got in her car and drove HOW?
> ...


CLASSIC.............. :lol: :lol: :lol: nice one Rich love it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

robokn said:


> I saw a very attractive young lady in the most amazing heels couldn't walk in them got in her car and drove HOW?


this thread is useless without pictures


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a very attractive young lady in the most amazing heels couldn't walk in them got in her car and drove HOW?
> ...


+1


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh sod it i'll lower the tone............upskirt please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Here you go :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKPAxKU ... re=related


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Weapons-grade facepalm.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They weren't the photos we were wanting :roll:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Gazzer, she must have been French, normal parking practice in Paris. :twisted:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a normal Spanish person parking over here


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

This is brilliant, who would be a driving instructor? mind you she's really fit [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QigzPnE ... re=related


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

merlin c said:


> mind you she's really fit [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


How'd you figure that out? She's far too skinny and doesn't seem to have a single muscle in her body  
She needs to do some weight training!!!


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I really felt sorry for the cars transmission, I think she was thinking more about her hair.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > mind you she's really fit [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> ...


I'd like to help her with the lack of "a single muscle in her body" problem, being a good samaritan and all that... [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Poor little girl, her problems would have been caused by the poor petrol :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> Poor little girl, her problems would have been caused by the poor petrol :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Like your style [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

YoungOldUn said:


> Poor little girl, her problems would have been caused by the poor petrol :roll:


Actually, I wonder if she's tried disconnecting the MAF?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Poor little girl, her problems would have been caused by the poor petrol :roll:
> ...


ive watched it over a 1000 times now from every angle and John i can say with confidence....she has a lovely muff errr maff oh whatever


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

merlin c said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


Buddy training is always preferable to solo training


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Buddy training is always preferable to solo training [/quote]

Being serious though I am with you on that one as I have just had 2 months off training after tearing right groin abductors and right glutes when squatting on my own, [smiley=bigcry.gif] all better now though...and yes, I have seen your website, so I am aware of your expertise in this area. Still love squats but I think I'll stick with incline leg press and Smith machine squats from now on.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

merlin c said:


> I think I'll stick with incline leg press and Smith machine squats from now on.


Remember to always push through your heels and never bend knees more than 90*°*


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll stick with incline leg press and Smith machine squats from now on.
> ...


 Cheers Dani [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I just got careless after 20 years of squatting without one injury, I was due one, and in style.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

merlin c said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


I know exactly what you're talking about!! I've done it myself donkey's years ago before I became a Personal Trainer: I wanted to win a strength challenge set by my son, who was an instructor in a private gym then. I was competing to the max and I DID win the challenge but the price I've paid was a frozen shoulder ,,, competitive fool - me. :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Cheers Dani [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I just got careless after 20 years of squatting without one injury, I was due one, and in style.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif][/quote]
I know exactly what you're talking about!! I've done it myself donkey's years ago before I became a Personal Trainer: I wanted to win a strength challenge set by my son, who was an instructor in a private gym then. I was competing to the max and I DID win the challenge but the price I've paid was a frozen shoulder ,,, competitive fool - me. :roll:[/quote]

Know exactly what you mean Dani, I had just got back to nearly my normal squat after 18 months off due to 5 heart bypasses, 6 months waiting and 10 months to the date of injury. My ego got the better of me and I put 2 plates too many on the bar, still think I'm 21, not 51, but at least I have now perfected my breathing to avoid the valsalva maneuver so that my blood pressure does not go stupid. Cardiologist was a bit pessimistic when I told him training was not only cardiac based but also included heavy training, but after he saw my blood pressure results and ECG's over the last 2 months he's now said carry on.result! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] One year on Friday since the op and I've never felt better or maybe I just cant remember when I did, where am I?.............. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

five bypasses merlin?? bloody heck bud that is one large op........glad it all turned out ok now though mucker


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> five bypasses merlin?? bloody heck bud that is one large op........glad it all turned out ok now though mucker


Cheers Gaz, mind you I had great fun for 30 odd years whilst the blockage were forming, smoking, indifferent diet, drinking, rugby,,,,,,,,,no regrets. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

me wonders when my drinking and smoking will finally have me then.........35 years puffing away and prob 15 in excessive booze. will buy me box while still cheap and beat inflation lol..........or i could make one out of 5mm steel plate and not let the worms have me :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well done Merlin 

Lads, let me know when you want to stop smoking/drinking. Takes 45 to 60 minutes or so. Just helped a lady client quit over two months ago and she's not even looked at another cigarette yet.
[oh, I also do complementary therapies since umpteen years but I'm not posting the website on here. However, you can find it on my PT website :wink: ]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Well done Merlin
> 
> Lads, let me know when you want to stop smoking/drinking. Takes 45 to 60 minutes or so. Just helped a lady client quit over two months ago and she's not even looked at another cigarette yet.
> [oh, I also do complementary therapies since umpteen years but I'm not posting the website on here. However, you can find it on my PT website :wink: ]


Nice seamless connection there Dani....impressed.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I found that 2 cardiologist saying, "if you continue smoking you may not make the operation" worked for me, stopped that night, dead easy when you have had the shit frightened out of you and you enjoy the sunrise and wish to keep doing so, main reason I enjoy the sunrise is because thats the end of my night shift.. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

merlin c said:


> Nice seamless connection there Dani....impressed.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well, I had to try :wink:

I used to smoke when I was younger; until I met my ex who told me he'd not kiss an ash tray. That worked a treat :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

merlin c said:


> I found that 2 cardiologist saying, "if you continue smoking you may not make the operation" worked for me, stopped that night, dead easy when you have had the shit frightened out of you and you enjoy the sunrise and wish to keep doing so, main reason I enjoy the sunrise is because thats the end of my night shift.. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ...


I had a similar frightening message which made me quit that was made by my GP. The message delivered very bluntly was 'Well Mr ****** you have lung cancer'. Yup the thing that will happen to others but not to me but this time it was me.

I count myself as being extremely lucky to be still be living and after having a major operation I still have to undergo regular checkups, X-rays and body scans.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > I found that 2 cardiologist saying, "if you continue smoking you may not make the operation" worked for me, stopped that night, dead easy when you have had the shit frightened out of you and you enjoy the sunrise and wish to keep doing so, main reason I enjoy the sunrise is because thats the end of my night shift.. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ...
> ...


 Wow, The big C, glad the op went well and I HOPE IT STAYS IN REMISSION.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Nice seamless connection there Dani....impressed.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


DID YOU START AGAIN DANI WHEN HE BECAME YOUR EX??????? :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Merlin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

merlin c said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


Nope. I gave up 38 years ago and never ever smoked again 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

glad it went well Jim and continues to be that way bud, i went through four years of continually getting pneumonia in the left lung and eventually they decided to scan. found a begnine tumor and done a biopsy then started radiation treatmebnt to shrink it......four months later no probs and five years on now still fine. (but a muppet for still smoking i know dani)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> (but a muppet for still smoking i know dani)


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> glad it went well Jim and continues to be that way bud, i went through four years of continually getting pneumonia in the left lung and eventually they decided to scan. found a begnine tumor and done a biopsy then started radiation treatmebnt to shrink it......four months later no probs and five years on now still fine. (but a muppet for still smoking i know dani)


I don't mind admitting that it frightened the s**t out of me when I was told and i didn't need any more convincing to pack it up although it could have been too late.

I am constantly amazed at the number of people who attend the 'chest clinic' who say out loud that they can't wait to get out and have a smoke


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I remember hearing about someone visiting a patient in hospital who had just had his voice box removed due to cancer from smoking. The guy had a short tube sticking out of his throat and a vibration device to create a voice. The patient pleaded for a cigarette from his visitor which he said the nurses wouldn't allow him to have. He reluctantly gave him one but was nearly sick when the guy held the cigarette into his throat tube and inhaled :?


----------

